# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Casper, Brian, Tangy, social and personal humanoid robots, Autonomous Systems and Biomechatronics Lab, University of Toronto, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Autonomous Systems and Biomechatronics Lab

Home page - social and personal robots

----------


## Airicist

University of Toronto: Brian the robot

Published on Feb 14, 2013




> Goldie Nejat, Director of Autonomous Systems and Biomechatronics Laboratory at the University of Toronto explains the benefits and abilities of Brian the Robot.

----------


## Airicist

Casper - Socially Assistive Humanoid Robot

Published on Sep 24, 2013




> Scripted demo of Casper, a robot designed and built while at ASBLab in 2012-2014. By the end of the project, it mostly worked!

----------


## Airicist

"Casper: An Assistive Kitchen Robot to Promote Aging in Place"

by Paul Bovbel and Goldie Nejat
March 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tangy the Socially Assistive Robot Facilitating a Bingo Game

Published on Jun 8, 2015




> Tangy, the socially assistive robot, is currently being developed to facilitate group recreational activities in long-term care and residential care facilities. In this video Tangy demonstrates its capabilities during a robot facilitated Bingo game.

----------


## Airicist

Brian Body and Facial Expressions

Published on Aug 14, 2015




> "Brian 2.0" our socially assistive healthcare robot displaying body language and facial expressions, August 13, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Example Accessibility-Aware Interactions with Brian 2.1

Published on Dec 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ASBLab Assistive Robotics - Casper in the Home

Published on May 5, 2016




> Casper the friendly robot assisting in the kitchen, a demonstration of the robot's capabilities and target application

----------


## Airicist

ASBLab assistive robotics research videos Brian meal assistance

Published on May 5, 2016




> "Brian 2.0" our socially assistive healthcare robot and meal assistance

----------


## Airicist

Casper minister greeting

Published on Sep 28, 2017

----------

